# brand new owner of an APBT...



## jacquelinalexis (Oct 22, 2010)

As I was driving back from the gas station, this pup followed me home!










I think she's an american pit bull terrier, but am still not 100% sure... if anyone could help me I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

She looks like she could be a pit mix for sure, but the ears are a little off for a pit.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Looks like a Bully Boston. Super cute with those satellite dish ears.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

little devil ears what a cutie


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

looks like a Boston Terrier mix or something to me. Wicked cute ears!! lol


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

maybe a mix googled french bulldog and clicked images.the first dog looks like a parent.
we had a pit boston mix and she looked subltly like a boston,it came out mostly in the eyes and build.


----------



## jacquelinalexis (Oct 22, 2010)

Wow that french bulldog really does resemble her a lot. Thanks! I'm uploading a couple more pictures I took of her today that are absolutely adorable.

Thanks for the opinions


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

jacquelinalexis said:


> Wow that french bulldog really does resemble her a lot. Thanks! I'm uploading a couple more pictures I took of her today that are absolutely adorable.
> 
> Thanks for the opinions


wow,can you put your original next to that photo?
the first one is deceptive because of the shadow line across the muzzle giving the appearance of a shorte muzzle and slightly pug.
these look like A dog I had,his name was radar,obvioulsy due to his ears.
here the dog looks full.

PS, the spindly legs remind me of the dogs from my old days bred tight,that had spindly legs.is it under or overshot at all?


----------



## stusmom (Oct 25, 2010)

our dog has those same ears, not sure what ours is really. we know he's in the pit famiy...not sure if he's amstaff or bully, to be honest i'm new here and don't really know the difference. i posted pictures of our stu but i posted them in general instead of here. we're looking to know what ours is but that puppy has the same ears as stu. not cropped just natural


----------



## Joeye.Madox (Mar 10, 2009)

My male , Madox , is ADBA registered and his ears used to stand straight up as well , until we decide to crop them , But talking to a few people it seems like every couple of generations in his line a few pups would come out with those donkey ears.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

Yea looks like a boston mix or something?


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

i agree with what was already posted. he looks like he could be mixed with boston or french bulldog in the first pic because of the short snout, but it's hard to tell because he looks different in the second and third pics. he's really cute though.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I do not like guessing because I am usually not right... But if I had to guess he looks like a cross between a Staffordshire Bull Terrier and a French Bulldog...


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

What a cutie!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I have seen several UKC and ADBA dogs with ears up. It happens. Cute pup and welcome to the forum


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

"bat ears" in the apbt is not that uncommon, its just not a wanted trait. 

However that dog def looks like a mix to me.
It doesnt realy matter though enjoy your new pup and let it grow up it will be an easier guess with a full grown dog.
Hes a cutie though il give you that!


----------

